# Introduction



## gregbrich (May 3, 2011)

Hey,

Clasic meathead here. Into weights, women and not much else.  Vet on a few other boards, not new to training or anything else.

Peace,

gregbrich


----------



## Arnold (May 3, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*gregbrich* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## zok37 (May 4, 2011)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## Gena Marie (May 4, 2011)

Welcome meathead, we are glad you joined our site


----------



## CigarMan (May 4, 2011)

Welcome aboard GB.


----------

